# Lomo



## Dougie (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi everyone, does anyone know if it is possible to create a Lomo-type image on CS4? That's it! simples..........Cheers


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 11, 2009)

lomo asin Vignette Over exposed highlights and dark shaddows?

EASY!
There Is so many ways to do it however
Levels, Contrast, Spotlight (filter> render > Lighting effects) Gradient maps etc etc...

or http://paintdotnet.forumer.com/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=26047
if you have Paint.net install this plugin, I assume it does it all for you?
http://paintdotnet.forumer.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=26525


----------



## inTempus (Oct 11, 2009)

Or just Google "lomo action".  Once you find an action you like, it takes about 10 seconds to "lomo" an image.

I used an action to create this lomo'ed image really quick.


----------



## Dougie (Oct 18, 2009)

Cheers guys, appreciate that :razz:


----------

